# Red Platy Fish starting to looked curved like the letter C



## sarahllewellyn (Nov 21, 2011)

I can't find any information related to my red platy curving its body like the letter C. She had fry fish two separate times and now she is sick. Anyone heard of something like this happening.


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh, sound serious... To give you an answer, a few things need to be considered:

- What is the water like? Ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, pH, and temperature are the most important things to consider. Poor water quality could lead to disease and, consequentially, spinal deformity.

- How long have you had her, and when exactly did she start showing signs of the curvature? Spinal curving is a common congenital condition.

- How large is your tank? Also, how many and what kinds of fish do you have in it? Having a fish in too little space can cause skeletal deformities such as spinal curving.

I wish I could give you more info, but someone with more experience than me could answer your question better. Good luck!


----------



## sarahllewellyn (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a 20 gallon take with 1 male molly, 1 male guppy, 5 glo fish, 1 female redwag platy and 1 baby platy. The water conditions have been stable with frequent water changes. We have had the platy for about 8 months, showing signs of curvature for about a week now. All she does is hide in the corner and will come out to eat.

*c/p*


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

In that case, it sounds like she could have one of two things: either this is a genetic condition that is deforming her spine, or she is ill with something else and the curving is secondary to the disease. Does she have any other symptoms? Is she gasping at all? Does she seem to have trouble swimming? Is she bloated or thinner than usual?


----------



## Fish-Hed (Oct 5, 2011)

```
http://www.fishdeals.com/fish_diseases/curved_spine
```
Might be fish TB. I didn't even know that they could get TB.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Could be something as simple as an injury. I watched a fish get jammed in something in my tank and when I got her out she was stuck in the position that she had been stuck in, very close to what you describe. She eventually died from the injury.


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

I once lost a fish that had the same symtons. It had vertigo. If you feed them any food that has seafood they can get it. Their is actually not really anything to do. You can takethem to a vet. That is about it. SO SORRY


----------



## sarahllewellyn (Nov 21, 2011)

After a couple of weeks she straightened out, but still hid all the time. I am not sure what it could have been. I found her dead yesterday.


----------

